# Finally herculiner'ing my rockers



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Started doing all the prep work today, gonna get it all sanded and taped and ready to go, then tomorrow were going to roll the liner on it, Ill keep the pics coming, with as much detail as i can.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Jeez, the "rockers" are big on those dogdes.....lol.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

If it was getting rusty expect it to rust about 30x quicker now. I made the mistake of bedlining the rockers on my old truck and another friend did it to his ford before we knew better. They both went from kinda rusting to really rusting out fast in a hurry since it trapped everything behind them and there was no way to slow down the rust anymore.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

There were only a few very small rust bubbles, and we sanded them all down to bare metal and sprayed a rust preventor on them.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm going to need to do this on my 09 daily driver very soon :crying: I'm interested to see how your job turns out.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dodge...


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That'll look good. I used Duplicolor bedliner in the spray can to do the passenger rocker (so far) on my Chevy. Needs two or three coats with the spray stuff, but it looks good.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Yea we are going above and beyond what the instructions say as far as prep work goes, So it should turn out good.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

grandview;1618622 said:


> Dodge...


You need to read more of my posts about dogdes....you're the first to notice.:laughing:
Nice catchThumbs Up
Frod man.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

............


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

All this hype and no finished pictures


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1618626 said:


> Yea we are going above and beyond what the instructions say as far as prep work goes, So it should turn out good.


Its absolutely necessary to do more prep then the instructions say... if you do excellent prep you may have decent results, I used it on my 96's bed about 5 years ago, I was less then thrilled with the outcome, looked good at first, but any use and it was garbage, rockers perhaps are a less stressful environment then in the bed with things sliding in and out.

oh and GV and GP, you guys crack me up every time... lol


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Were gonna finish it up tomorrow, We spent all today prepping it and making sure everything was perfect before we started rolling it on.


----------



## mikeplowman (Jul 20, 2011)

subscribed


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

First coat.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

....................................


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

When I'm that bored, I just watch TV.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Subscribed. 

I'll be doing this with U-POL Raptor 2 stage bed liner, tinted graphite metallic. I'm spraying the cab floor, inside of the doors, and the bottom of the cab two after all rust gets treated and parkerized.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

grandview;1618622 said:


> Dodge...


Better then GM, not as good as a Ford.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sounds like everything will turn out good. How well does the roll on liner set up in the cold?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Got it all done today, and got the tape off, Came out real good. We also did inside the doors, Its drying in the garage tonight and all day tomorrow, so it doesn't get rained on.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dodge......


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Shut your crappy Ford mouth Scotty lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1619256 said:


> Shut your crappy Ford mouth Scotty lol


Don't mouth off to a fellow Dodge owner,maybe I'll do my van the same way!:laughing:


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

That looks sweet. Did you have just surface rust, or did you have some spots rusted through? If you had spots rusted through did you do anything to fill the holes first? I need to do this to my 99 3500 ext cab. It's getting pretty rough.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

That looks great!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I only had a few very small rust bubbles showing, nothing was rusted through, The spots that had rust we sanded them down to bare metal and sprayed rust preventor on it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

OK,serious question,did you take the door panels off to go under it and just not to the bottom of the door?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Just the bottom of the doors, I did however take the rubber mouldings off the bottom of the doors so i could go alittle higher up.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice, I did that to both my work trucks, I did 2 coasts but then the following spring I did a third coat. I did inside the doors and even on the back sides of the bed etc. I really had not rust on either of my trucks and it has held up good for the past few years


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I also did the inside lip on the door, where everyone steps on to get into the truck.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Is white an option or does it only come in black? My truck's white


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I have no idea if it comes in any other color.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

This company has a bunch of different colors.
http://www.nonslipcoating.com/colorchart.htm


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

My one bit of advice if i decide to do it again is to, WEAR RUBBER GLOVES, This stuff will stain your fingers.


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

You do your frame with this stuff or just the rockers?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Just the rockers and bottom of doors and stuff, the frame looks mint, Also i would prolly do the frame with POR 15 if i was to do it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm sure your fingers got more dirty in other places


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

grandview;1619832 said:


> I'm sure your fingers got more dirty in other places


What did your daughter say happened?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1619847 said:


> What did your daughter say happened?


She caught you creeping in the outhouse.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks good how does the truck handle an 8ft vbox with the tailgate down?


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

THEGOLDPRO;1619822 said:


> Just the rockers and bottom of doors and stuff, the frame looks mint, Also i would prolly do the frame with POR 15 if i was to do it.


POR it then use herculiner because POR cant be exposed to UV rays or something along those lines. How much herculiner did you use to do your rockers and doors?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

havenlax18;1619908 said:


> Looks good how does the truck handle an 8ft vbox with the tailgate down?


It handles it fine, It actually doesn't even touch the tailgate, its riding on boards in the bed, i just kept the tailgate on it so it didn't look as goofy, and just in case it shifted back the tailgate might catch it. lol


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

eastcoastjava;1619915 said:


> POR it then use herculiner because POR cant be exposed to UV rays or something along those lines. How much herculiner did you use to do your rockers and doors?


It actually only used just over half of a gallon to do everything you see. I'm going to use the rest to do the bed rails, and possibly the rear bumper.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice work GP!


----------



## J_Bryant (Dec 10, 2012)

Camden;1619321 said:


> Is white an option or does it only come in black? My truck's white


I did my bed with Rustoleum Road Warrior paint on bedliner... They sell it in white and black...


----------



## mikeplowman (Jul 20, 2011)

truck looks great.
i am going to do that to my truck this spring now!!!!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

mikeplowman;1620160 said:


> truck looks great.
> i am going to do that to my truck this spring now!!!!!


I'm telling you man, It looks great if you do it right.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Did you get permission from your mom first or was she pissed?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

grandview;1618622 said:


> Dodge...


My 2002 F350 I just bought has more rust on it than my 99 Dodge....go figure.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1619317 said:


> Just the bottom of the doors, I did however take the rubber mouldings off the bottom of the doors so i could go alittle higher up.


Keep that little rubber strip off, its what traps the moisture between the door and rocker (where you step in) accelerating the rust. Fords have the same problem (first thing I ripped off my new 02)


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

i wish there was a like button on the comments just for grandview and goldpro haha


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

Did you topcoat the herculiner with paint? if not I would advise you to do so. Over time the hurculiner will fade, it may take awhile but it will. If you topcoat it even with your favorite black aerosol, it will greatly improve the resistance to fading. It also makes cleaning the hurculiner much easier.


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

plowingkid35;1620362 said:


> i wish there was a like button on the comments just for grandview and goldpro haha


For sure! :laughing:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

plowguy43;1620347 said:


> Keep that little rubber strip off, its what traps the moisture between the door and rocker (where you step in) accelerating the rust. Fords have the same problem (first thing I ripped off my new 02)


You know i thought about that, when i was talking it off. I just figure it doesn't matter anyways now since i covered it all in bed liner.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

dfd9;1620213 said:


> Did you get permission from your mom first or was she pissed?


I did it while she was sleeping, When she asked about it i told her i must have driven through some mud or black paint. I told her it will wash off probably.


----------



## jimv (Dec 31, 2011)

plowguy43;1620347 said:


> Keep that little rubber strip off, its what traps the moisture between the door and rocker (where you step in) accelerating the rust. Fords have the same problem (first thing I ripped off my new 02)


i did the same thing with my truck


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Camden;1619321 said:


> Is white an option or does it only come in black? My truck's white


U-Pol Raptor is clear, you add 10ml of Urethane based auto paint (Martin senyour/napa) to tint it to what ever color you want.

It's two stage so it's drys quicker and the kits come with spray guns. I've done both herculiner and U-Pol. U-pol ends up being cheaper per volume, and it can get you a smoother finish which is good to keep dirt from sticking on exterior body panels.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

here is the texture.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Looks great. Thinking about doing my f250 this summer. What did you use to keep the lines straight on the fenders?


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Subscribed my Chevy needs some tlc


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

we used Fine line tape.
http://www.autobodytoolmart.com/3m-...p-11370.aspx?gclid=CNr1psrRgbYCFYbc4AodRD8AxQ

http://www.autodetailingwarehouse.c...feed=Froogle&gclid=CLbApdzRgbYCFUWd4AodhXEAdg


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks good but the silver did look better imo.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Yea i liked the silver, but the rust started to take over and bubble on the doors and rear fender's, So it was either fix the rust and send it out for paint, or fix the rust and coat it with bed liner, the liner won out.

I have an appointment on Mon to have the windows tinted, im gonna black em out the same as the backs.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

A little late now but u pol raptor can be color-matched so it still could be silver. Either way it looks clean. Tint will tie it all together I think.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Yea once i tint the windows, do the bed liner on my bed rails,and get my new tires on it will look better.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1622058 said:


> Yea once i tint the windows, do the bed liner on my bed rails,and get my new tires on it will look better.


Oh ya. It will all tie in together. Looks sweet.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Tinted the windows.


----------



## tyler886 (Mar 8, 2008)

Good to see your not one of those Dodge guys who drive around with the towing mirrors folded out Thumbs Up

-Tyler


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Wait my mirrors fold out??? Had i know that i would def fold em out.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

THEGOLDPRO;1628426 said:


> Wait my mirrors fold out??? Had i know that i would def fold em out.


I believe I've bust your balls about that before. 
Looks much better now, how about plasti dipin your front bumper so it will be black instead of that grey?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

durafish;1628430 said:


> I believe I've bust your balls about that before.
> Looks much better now, how about plasti dipin your front bumper so it will be black instead of that grey?


That's actually on my to-do list for tomorrow, i'm gonna plasti dip the front bumper and grill, I'm not a fan of chrome so i wanna cover the grill up. I might also do the rims as well but i'm not sure, Once it warms up alittle more and stops having the threat of rain i'm gonna do the bed liner on the bed rails.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

The tint looks great!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks Broski


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

THEGOLDPRO;1628419 said:


> Tinted the windows.


Is this so no one can see that it is actually your mom doing all the plowing?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

It's so all the high school girls cant see me when i'm stalking them from a distance in the school parking lot.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)




----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

So hows it holding up?


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I cannot speak for him, but mine held up great. I took the time and prepped it right as he did. And a cadillac ran down the side of my truck a few months later. It held up great haha, didn't peel or chip. Just had red paint scuffs in it!


----------

